

Groupon’s Secret Weapon – the local advertising GDS - flashinfremont
http://www.startupwhisperer.com/2011/03/groupons-secret-weapon-the-local-advertising-gds.html

======
pinko
Okay, let's say I buy the argument that there is a lot of money to be made
becoming the premier "real-time" intermediary between consumers and long-tail
small businesses.

I'm not entirely clear on why Groupon is uniquely positioned to become this
intermediary. It seems like there are a lot of other national companies
already doing business with this long tail (e.g., eBay, Yelp -- not to mention
MasterCard, Amex, the big telcos, etc.)

What am I missing? What about Groupon's relationship with these vendors gives
it a leg up?

~~~
dmpatierno
I don't think it's its relationship with vendors so much as its relationship
with consumers. People are flocking to Groupon looking for places to spend
their money.

